# x300xt bios p/n 113 a33437 102(dimension 9100)



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dimension 9100 computer stuck and will not boot up. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH

Can anyone help?

:4-dontkno


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

try reseeding the RAM


----------



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have removed the battery an reinstalled.
reset the cmos
reseeded the RAM

still no luck !:4-dontkno
-------------------


----------



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dell suggested replacing motherboard I have and still no luck.

Regards
Big Al :upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do the 4 diagnostic lights say? > http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9100/en/SM/adtshoot.htm#wp1054184

And what color is the power light?


----------



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there
1 2 3 are lit and the power light is green.

Rgds


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the same as before or different?
That's telling us it can't find a drive to boot from double check the sata data cables are fully seated on both ends,
Do you see a hard drive activity indicator light on the front panel?
See if it will boot from the cd/dvd drive using the windows disk.


----------



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
The indicator lights are the same as before. The disc activity light does flicker on boot up but is not lit. I have checked all the cables and they are all secure. I have had a response from Dell who say that the new motherboard may also be faulty and that I should request a new one. 

I do not have a windows disc as the software was already loaded on the computer.

Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated
Rgds
Alan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's possible I would ask for another.


----------



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi There,
I have looked at other tech sites and someone with a different model of the dimension .i.e 5100 in the USA who had the same error message. They changed their graphics card and this resolved the problem. Do you think this is worth trying?
I spoke to the suppliers of the new mother board and they say it is highly unlikely the new motherboard has the identical fault.

Rgds


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you clarify what exactly happens when you say it wont boot up? How far does it go before it stops booting? At which screen? Are there any messages?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would find a bootable cd to try first either a free d/l Linux or even try memtest to see if it actually a problem with the boot device> http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## Bigal2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
I power the computer on the hard drive activity indicator flickers the diagnostic lights 123 stay lit and (x300xt bios p/n 113 a33437 102) is displayed on the monitor and no more activity at all.

Rgds


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the new motherboard come with a new CMOS battery? You may want to change it 
and try clearing the CMOS using the RTC jumper.
The message displayed is the Video card info probably because that is the last thing the bios read before it stoped.


----------



## finitestate (Oct 26, 2009)

This worked for me. Easy fix.
Open the case, loosen the 2 screws holding the black plastic casing on the cooling tower over the CPU. Carefully remove, or tilt back to reveal cooling tower radiator and coil. 
If there is a layer of dust built up (like there was on mine); carefully vacuum clean the radiator, cooling tower unit, fan and all other surrounding areas. Clean any residue from tower-to-CPU contact area.
Vacuum entire PC inside and out. Remove, reseat, vacuum video card. Reseat storage drive cables. (did not do memory modules).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Better to use a can of Compressed Air(available at office supply stores) as a Vacuum cleaner can build up static electricity at the nozzle and cause damage to micro circuits.


----------

